

Ask HN: What is causing this bug in HN? - bhudman

This may be old news to you, but there seems to be a bug in the comments count being displayed.<p>I was looking at an old news item that was on HN, and it was pushed way back. When I did get to the article (the item was in the 14 hundreds..), I noticed that the # of comments is displayed incorrectly - the number of comments is missing completely.<p>https://img.skitch.com/20101221-b5rea4wjxxkgqpyp2mst3ekswc.jpg<p>That question does have a bunch of comments..<p>https://img.skitch.com/20101221-8m4b9ffd8a9kuyjaaw8jnaiy1y.jpg<p>I am suspecting that the count function that counts the comments is slow in responding? Could this happen because the DB is taking too long to get the results back? Note that I did not find the counts to be incorrect - it just does not show up.
======
pg
That's not a bug, that's an optimization. I think I made this change around 9
months ago.

~~~
bhudman
I noticed that counts show up sometime, and sometimes it doesn't. Since this
is not consistent behavior, I assumed this is a bug.

I'd be curious to know why this changes.. I am trying to find out the most
common news source on HN based on comments.

